# Costacurta:"Musacchio? E' meglio Paletta".



## admin (6 Luglio 2017)

Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2017)

Lol


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2017)

Devo dire che mano a me ha fatto mai impazzire questo Musacchio.

Vediamo, comunque. Speriamo faccia una super stagione.


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



dignità sotto le scarpe


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Menomale che ha trovato lavoro come pagliaccio a Sky, altrimenti la vedevo dura come DS o allenatore da qualche parte.


----------



## Gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Credo sinceramente che anche io avrei potuto dire all'epoca che Vierchowood fosse meglio del sig. Costacurta. Spero che abbia parlato in virtu' di una conoscenza del giocatore in oggetto dovuta a svariate partite.
Personalmente ho visto giocare diverse volte Musacchio l'anno scorso e posso affermare che sarà una delle sorprese più piacevoli quest'anno. E' forte fisicamente, tecnico,veloce e ha senso della posizione. Gli scettici si ricrederanno. D'altronde c'era chi riteneva scarso Thiago Silva quando venne al Milan...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



altro fedelissimo berlusconiano che rosica non poco.
anche se tutta sta sicurezza su musacchio non ce l'ho nemmeno io.


----------



## Gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Devo dire che mano a me ha fatto mai impazzire questo Musacchio.
> 
> Vediamo, comunque. Speriamo faccia una super stagione.



Admin,credimi se ti dico che è tremendamente sottovalutato l'argentino. L'argentino pur giocando in coppia con Bonera ha fatto miracoli per il sottomarino giallo quest'anno. Ripeto Bonera!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Credo sinceramente che anche io avrei potuto dire all'epoca che Vierchowood fosse meglio del sig. Costacurta. Spero che abbia parlato in virtu' di una conoscenza del giocatore in oggetto dovuta a svariate partite.
> Personalmente *ho visto giocare diverse volte Musacchio l'anno scorso e posso affermare che sarà una delle sorprese più piacevoli quest'anno. E' forte fisicamente, tecnico,veloce e ha senso della posizione*. Gli scettici si ricrederanno. D'altronde c'era chi riteneva scarso Thiago Silva quando venne al Milan...


Oh, finalmente. Purtroppo si può anche fingere di vedere le partite e Costacurta mi sembra uno di questi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Non stiamo parlando di un fenomeno, ma mi pare evidente che Costacurta lo abbia visto solo ed esclusivamente contro la Roma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2017)

Questo pagliaccio privo di dignità è meglio smetta di parlare di Milan. Io non dimentico:

"Non si azzardino a chiamarmi" cit.

Eh bhé pagliaccio, non ti ha chiamato nessuno...e di certo se c'era una lista tu non ne facevi parte dato che in tv ogni volta che apri bocca fai la figura del *******


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Admin,credimi se ti dico che è tremendamente sottovalutato l'argentino. L'argentino pur giocando in coppia con *Bonera *ha fatto miracoli per il sottomarino giallo quest'anno. Ripeto Bonera!!!



ma se ha giocato si e no 4 partite...


----------



## Mic (6 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Credo sinceramente che anche io avrei potuto dire all'epoca che Vierchowood fosse meglio del sig. Costacurta. Spero che abbia parlato in virtu' di una conoscenza del giocatore in oggetto dovuta a svariate partite.
> Personalmente ho visto giocare diverse volte Musacchio l'anno scorso e posso affermare che sarà una delle sorprese più piacevoli quest'anno. E' forte fisicamente, tecnico,veloce e ha senso della posizione. Gli scettici si ricrederanno. D'altronde c'era chi riteneva scarso Thiago Silva quando venne al Milan...



Ecco, esattamente, quando lo vidi pensai questo.
Sono abbastanza convinto del fatto che tutto ciò che si dice dipende da una partita............


----------



## Gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma se ha giocato si e no 4 partite...



No no,io ho visto almeno 5, 6 partite giocare assieme. Musacchio ha fatto sembrare un giocatore di calcio Bonera.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2017)

Comunque massima fiducia nel triunvirato Fas Mir Mon,

ma i nostri acquisti sono tutti quanti da testare, soprattutto Conti e Kessie,
potrebbero tutti sorprenderci in positivo come in negativo...


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



grazie Billy.... comunque vediamo le prime partite e poi giudicheremo


----------



## LukeLike (6 Luglio 2017)

E' così fenomeno Paletta che siamo costretti a liberarcene a zero.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No no,io ho visto almeno 5, 6 partite giocare assieme. Musacchio ha fatto sembrare un giocatore di calcio Bonera.



mah... io non ho mai perso ore della mia vita e guardare il villareal onestamente. lo scorso anno l'ho visto solo 2 volte, contro la roma e contro il barça al ritorno... in entrambe ha fatto PENA.
contro la roma la marcatura su Dzeko era davvero imbarazzante, da gioatore di serie B. Sul primo gol Dzeko lo umilia manco se il bosniaco avesse le doti di Ronaldinho. Per non parlare del 4-0. infatti il giorno dopo in ufficio tutti mi dicevano "ma quel numero 5 è il difensore che avete preso?".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio è stato seguito un anno intero da Mirabelli,
se si fosse sbagliato sarebbe l'ultimo degli incapaci,
mi pare improbabile, o no?


----------



## Gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mah... io non ho mai perso ore della mia vita e guardare il villareal onestamente. lo scorso anno l'ho visto solo 2 volte, contro la roma e contro il barça al ritorno... in entrambe ha fatto PENA.
> contro la roma la marcatura su Dzeko era davvero imbarazzante, da gioatore di serie B. Sul primo gol Dzeko lo umilia manco se il bosniaco avesse le doti di Ronaldinho. Per non parlare del 4-0. infatti il giorno dopo in ufficio tutti mi dicevano "ma quel numero 5 è il difensore che avete preso?".



The Ripper io ricordo nitidamente un certo Marco Del Vecchio umiliare sistematicamente nei derby un difensore con il numero 13 che rientra nel gotha dei più forti difensori mai esistiti imho. Se ci limitiamo agli episodi, senza cogliere le qualità complessive di un giocatore, non se ne salva nessuno. Neppure Messi.
P.S: siccome mi fido molto del parere di Djerry lo pregherei, se lo conosce, di farci un quadro tecnico di Musacchio. Lo ringrazio in anticipo di cuore


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Menomale che ha trovato lavoro come pagliaccio a Sky, altrimenti la vedevo dura come DS o allenatore da qualche parte.



Infatti Sky Sport è la tv dei pagliacci


----------



## cubase55 (6 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo pagliaccio privo di dignità è meglio smetta di parlare di Milan. Io non dimentico:
> 
> "Non si azzardino a chiamarmi" cit.
> 
> Eh bhé pagliaccio, non ti ha chiamato nessuno...e di certo se c'era una lista tu non ne facevi parte dato che in tv ogni volta che apri bocca fai la figura del *******



Pulisciti la bocca a prima di parlare male di Costacurta...Se il n 26 sono i tuoi anni significa che non lo hai mai visto giocare. E se il MIlan oggi vanta tutti quei trofei una buona parte di merito va anche a lui.Ha tutti i titoli per poter dare un giudizio su Musacchio e Paletta. Potrai non essere d'accordo. Ma non è un pagliaccio privo di dignità... La dignità è una cosa importante. Lui ha il diritto e titoli per parlare di MIlan. Molto più di alcuni tifosi inviperiti che pensano che la salvezza del MIlan, il rilancio del MIlan e conquiste di Champions a josa arrivino da ora in poi.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Ringrazia che hai avuto Baresi, Maldini e poi Nesta, altrimenti avresti fatto la fine di un Ranocchia qualsiasi. Filippo Galli era 1000 volte meglio di te come giocatore e nella vita ha dimostrato poi di essere molto più milanista di te. Lecca pure il c... al tuo datore di lavoro sky-juve.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Infatti Sky Sport è la tv dei pagliacci



Puoi dirlo forte


----------



## mrsmit (6 Luglio 2017)

Ma Paletta quello del record di espulsioni in una stagione nei 5 campionati europei più importanti?
Si vede che Mirabelli l'ha ritenuto carente di fosforo vista la poca concentrazione di quest'anno.


----------



## Gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oh, finalmente. Purtroppo si può anche fingere di vedere le partite e Costacurta mi sembra uno di questi.



Splendidi purtroppo, mi dispiace dirlo proprio perchè si parla di un idolo, il signor Costacurta prima di dare un giudizio tecnico su altri giocatori dovrebbe informarsi. Lui non parla da opinionista tecnico ma risponde semplicemente alle ragioni di una linea editoriale. Davvero brutto questo suo prostrarsi al qualunquismo.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No no,io ho visto almeno 5, 6 partite giocare assieme. Musacchio ha fatto sembrare un giocatore di calcio Bonera.



Ultima stagione hanno giocato una gara insieme dall'inizio. Due nella stagione precedente.


----------



## neoxes (6 Luglio 2017)

Costacurta è sempre stato gobbo, figuriamoci ora che non è più al Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Pulisciti la bocca a prima di parlare male di Costacurta...*Se il n 26 sono i tuoi anni* significa che non lo hai mai visto giocare. E *se il MIlan oggi vanta tutti quei trofei una buona parte di merito va anche a lui*.Ha tutti i titoli per poter dare un giudizio su Musacchio e Paletta. Potrai non essere d'accordo. Ma *non è un pagliaccio privo di dignità.*.. La dignità è una cosa importante. *Lui ha il diritto e titoli per parlare di MIlan*. Molto più di alcuni tifosi inviperiti che pensano che la salvezza del MIlan, il rilancio del MIlan e conquiste di Champions a josa arrivino da ora in poi.



26 anni? M-A-G-A-R-I

Ho visto giocare Costacurta per tutta la sua carriera, buon giocatore ma ho sempre visto qualcuno di fianco a lui molto più forte..gli unici due anni che la difesa si sarebbe dovuta reggere su di lui, con Baresi ormai vecchio...bé, ti lascio che te lo vai a rivedere...ma è stato un buon giocatore, cosa che però non lo rende un buon opinionista in automatico..

Bé sulla dignità qualcuno avrebbe da ridire, vedendo come si comportò di fronte a certe frasi della moglie...ma sono fatti suoi

Lui di questo Milan non deve dire nulla perché fa il lustrascarpe a Sky e ha detto con tono di disprezzo verso Fassone e i cinesi che "Non si azzardino a chiamarmi"...quindi la bocca se la deve pulire lui semmai


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



È ovvio che cosa varrà Musacchio dovrà dircelo il campo,ad oggi non può saperlo nessuno. Ma al di là di ciò la poca riconoscenza di Costacurta verso il Milan è vomitevole,non perde occasione per sparare a zero contro di noi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2017)

Aspetto di vederlo in Serie A, ma sinceramente trovo difficilissimo sia vero. Musacchio ha una struttura fisica importante, abbinato ad una buona tecnica. Non è un fenomeno di certo, ma dire che Paletta a 31 anni suonati con il record di espulsioni in Europa alle spalle sia meglio , bhe ci crede poco pure lui. 

Mirabelli lo ha seguito per un anno, e posso affermare con certezza che dal lato tecnico ne capisce moltissimo. Il vero top player fino ad ora è lui, e se lui ritiene che sia un giocatore affidabile da pagare 18 milioni e da cui ripartire io mi fido.


----------



## krull (6 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Pulisciti la bocca a prima di parlare male di Costacurta...Se il n 26 sono i tuoi anni significa che non lo hai mai visto giocare. E se il MIlan oggi vanta tutti quei trofei una buona parte di merito va anche a lui.Ha tutti i titoli per poter dare un giudizio su Musacchio e Paletta. Potrai non essere d'accordo. Ma non è un pagliaccio privo di dignità... La dignità è una cosa importante. Lui ha il diritto e titoli per parlare di MIlan. Molto più di alcuni tifosi inviperiti che pensano che la salvezza del MIlan, il rilancio del MIlan e conquiste di Champions a josa arrivino da ora in poi.


Certo....come la dignità che ebbe lui quando pregó Galliani di riesumarlo dagli stati uniti nel 2007....giocatore mooooolto sopravvalutato grazie a DEI del calcio che gli hanno affiancato. Detto questo Musacchio é tutto da vedere. Io penserei di mettere lí dietro uno forte forte perché anche se si rivelasse un campione 3 competizioni con solo 2 centrali affidabili non puoi farle


----------



## Il Genio (6 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Pulisciti la bocca a prima di parlare male di Costacurta...Se il n 26 sono i tuoi anni significa che non lo hai mai visto giocare. E se il MIlan oggi vanta tutti quei trofei una buona parte di merito va anche a lui.Ha tutti i titoli per poter dare un giudizio su Musacchio e Paletta. Potrai non essere d'accordo. Ma non è un pagliaccio privo di dignità... La dignità è una cosa importante. Lui ha il diritto e titoli per parlare di MIlan. Molto più di alcuni tifosi inviperiti che pensano che la salvezza del MIlan, il rilancio del MIlan e conquiste di Champions a josa arrivino da ora in poi.



Guarda, io non ho la tua età, che tua abbia 55 anni oppure 62, se sei del 55, però Costacurta lh' visto giocare anch'io, per tutta la carriera.
Per tutta la carriera perché sono di Monza e nel Monza, in prestito, ha mosso i primi passi tra i professionisti.
Ti posso dire che il signor Costacurta era l'ultima ruota del carro della difesa di quel Milan, a parte Nava sia chiaro, ma ha avuto due enormi fortuna:

1) ha giocato tutta la carriera di fianco a mostri veri e propri, traendone beneficio 

2) il signor Filippo Galli ha avuto più infortuni lui di quanti capelli abbia in testa altrimenti Costacurta il campo lo avrebbe visto molto meno.

Detto questo, se anche fossi d'accordo con te non lo ammetterei mai, perché chi si rivolge come hai fatto tu nei confronti di chicchessia non merita grande attenzione


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ti posso dire che il signor Costacurta era l'ultima ruota del carro della difesa di quel Milan, a parte Nava sia chiaro, ma ha avuto due enormi fortuna:
> 
> 1) ha giocato tutta la carriera di fianco a mostri veri e propri, traendone beneficio
> 
> 2) *il signor Filippo Galli ha avuto più infortuni lui di quanti capelli abbia in testa altrimenti Costacurta il campo lo avrebbe visto molto meno.*



Una grandissima verità che in pochi si ricordano..Galli era un giocatore meraviglioso, forse molti si sono dimenticati che nella finale del '94 quando asfaltammo il barca c'era lui a comandare la difesa (orfana di baresi) che non fece vedere palla a Stoickov e Romario...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Guarda, io non ho la tua età, che tua abbia 55 anni oppure 62, se sei del 55, però Costacurta lh' visto giocare anch'io, per tutta la carriera.
> Per tutta la carriera perché sono di Monza e nel Monza, in prestito, ha mosso i primi passi tra i professionisti.
> Ti posso dire che il signor Costacurta era l'ultima ruota del carro della difesa di quel Milan, a parte Nava sia chiaro, ma ha avuto due enormi fortuna:
> 
> ...



Si in effetti anche mio padre che ha 63 anni, che ha anche assistito allo stadio il Milan in serie B, ha sempre detto che Costacurta fosse quello meno determinante in difesa, affermando che deve tutto ai giocatori con cui ha giocato a fianco come Maldini e Baresi.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una grandissima verità che in pochi si ricordano..Galli era un giocatore meraviglioso, forse molti si sono dimenticati che nella finale del '94 quando asfaltammo il barca c'era lui a comandare la difesa (orfana di baresi) che non fece vedere palla a Stoickov e Romario...



Per quella partita lui sarà sempre nell'Olimpo.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una grandissima verità che in pochi si ricordano..Galli era un giocatore meraviglioso, forse molti si sono dimenticati che nella finale del '94 quando asfaltammo il barca c'era lui a comandare la difesa (orfana di baresi) che non fece vedere palla a Stoickov e Romario...



Orfana di Baresi e, per l'appunto, di Costacurta


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Orfana di Baresi e, per l'appunto, di Costacurta



Esatto, giocò centrale in coppia con Maldini che al tempo non aveva mai giocato in quel ruolo (e che se non ricordo male non finì nemmeno la partita) e guidò la linea come avrebbe fatto Baresi

Tutti si ricordano solo la doppietta di Massaro e il capolavoro del Genio, ma avevamo davanti il miglior attacco d'Europa e noi la difesa a pezzi..non fu un match facile


----------



## Doc55 (6 Luglio 2017)

Sul valore di Musacchio credo nessuno possa scommettere, così come sulla capacità di integrazione nel calcio italiano e nel gioco di Montella di tutti i nuovi acquisti.
Mi limito a segnalare che Musacchio , cercato anche l' anno scorso, quando era Gancikoff il rappresentante della cordata, è probabilmente richiesta di Montella.
In merito alla concentrazione di Paletta, gli è mancata per un intero girone o quasi, d' altronde anche Zapata quando mantiene la concentrazione sembra un signor giocatore.
La differenza, forse, ad un certo livello la fa proprio la capacità di mantenere la concentrazione e, questo, Costacurta dovrebbe ben saperlo!


----------



## Symon (6 Luglio 2017)

Costacurta ti sei rincitrullito del tutto...
Musacchio è il migliore acquisto fatto fino ad ora, e di batte di gran lunga pure a te....Paletta...lasciamo perdere và, non vale un'unghia dell'Argentino, stiamo parlando di diversi livelli di capacità. Come paragonare Thiago Silva a Murillo.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Il problema di questi ex calciatori che ora "fanno i giornalisti" è proprio questo. Essendo stati grandi giocatori in passato si sentono in diritto di poter sputare sentenze su chiunque. Sono pronto a scommettere che Costacurta non ha mai visto più di tre partite di Musacchio in carriera. E' sbagliato generalizzare perchè ce ne sono comunque alcuni che si documentano molto o che comunque cercano di approfondire (vedi Lele Adani, che mi stupisce sempre a Sky), ma in linea di massima la tendenza è quella. Quindi, grazie di tutto Billy per quello che hai fatto per il Milan, ma se non si sanno le cose è meglio non parlare..


----------



## cubase55 (6 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Guarda, io non ho la tua età, che tua abbia 55 anni oppure 62, se sei del 55, però Costacurta lh' visto giocare anch'io, per tutta la carriera.
> Per tutta la carriera perché sono di Monza e nel Monza, in prestito, ha mosso i primi passi tra i professionisti.
> Ti posso dire che il signor Costacurta era l'ultima ruota del carro della difesa di quel Milan, a parte Nava sia chiaro, ma ha avuto due enormi fortuna:
> 
> ...


Non credo di essermi rivolto in modo maleducato nei confronti di chichessia e comunque a chi definisce ******* e senza dignità una persona solo perchè lavora a sky merita attenzione? Non ragiono per luoghi comuni nè vado in curva ad urlare insulti come un ossesso. Sarà stata l'ultima ruota del carro ma girava bene in sincrono con le altre tre. Noto invece una sorta di crociata (è stato perfino fischiato Maldini il giorno dell'addio. ) contro tutti e tutto ciò che è stato il Milan precedente. Anche Maldini si è rifiutato di entrare nella nuova società. Quindi è un ******* senza dignità?
Se il giudizio su Musacchio e Paletta l'avessero espresso per esempio Baresi e Tassotti allora sarebbe andato bene? o erano pure questi dure ******* senza dignità? Le offese gratuite le stanno usando gli altri non io. Mi limito ad osservare come la memoria corta giochi brutti scherzi. L'idea che tutto prima era uno schifo ed ora tutto è buono e bello poichè figlio di una nuova amministrazione con me non funziona. Quando Fassone e Mirabelli vinceranno quello che ha vinto Costacurta con la precedente gestione ne riparleremo. Galli giocava meglio di Costacurta è certo. Ma il MIlan ha vinto anche con Costacurta. Ed è un fatto. A quel tempo ci stava bene , o no?


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Paletta per la prima metà stagione era ottimo, poi però è tornato nei suoi standard di mediocrità.
Anche Zapata è ottimo quando è concentrato, il problema è che non lo è sempre.
Un grande difensore non deve mai avere cali di attenzione, bastano 5 minuti e prendi 2 gol.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (6 Luglio 2017)

costacurta non era un fenomeno ma nemmeno scarso, fortuna sua ha giocato affianco a dei mostri e ha vinto tutto, sfortuna sua è ricordato come l'ultima pedina di quella difesa (probabilmente ci finivano il 99% dei difensori in attività).


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Giudizio talmente strampalato e insensato che non può che essere stato dettato dalla malafede e dal risentimento. Da piccolo omuncolo quale è. 

E comunque, se questo è libero di dire certe scempiaggini, io lo sono di sostenere che con Pietro Vierchowood al suo posto, avremmo almeno due scudetti, una Coppa Campioni e una Intercontinebtale in più in bacheca. E lo penso davvero.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (6 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E comunque, se questo è libero di dire certe scempiaggini, io lo sono di sostenere che con Pietro Vierchowood al suo posto, avremmo almeno due scudetti, una Coppa Campioni e una Intercontinebtale in più in bacheca. E lo penso davvero.



l'intercontinentale contro il velez di sicuro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2017)

Questo è un altro scienziato. Hai avuto la fortuna di giocare con Baresi e Maldini, altrimenti a quest'ora saresti un Ranocchia qualunque.


----------



## cubase55 (6 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Giudizio talmente strampalato e insensato che non può che essere stato dettato dalla malafede e dal risentimento. Da piccolo omuncolo quale è.
> 
> E comunque, se questo è libero di dire certe scempiaggini, io lo sono di sostenere che con Pietro Vierchowood al suo posto, avremmo almeno due scudetti, una Coppa Campioni e una Intercontinebtale in più in bacheca. E lo penso davvero.



Se questo giudizio l'avesse dato Boban l'avreste definito un omuncolo pieno di risentimento? E se al posto di Boban avessimo avuto Ronaldinho non avremmo avuto forse qualche coppa in più in bacheca?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2017)

Costacurta ha perso un ottima occasione per star zitto, ha detto una scemenza a prescindere,
dopo di che averne di Costacurta, che per quasi 20 anni è stato un pilastro della difesa.
Sento molti commenti sul fatto che abbia sempre giocato con compagni più forti, a mio parere lui, con la sua sicurezza, dava un grande contributo a farli apparire fenomeni.
Costacurta era eccezionale per intelligenza, concentrazione, continuità e umiltà (le stesse che non dimostra da opinionista) che gli permettevano di compensare il divario tecnico con i mostri sacri, ma comunque non era certo uno che inciampava sul pallone.

Lo stesso Baresi è esploso definitivamente al suo fianco, perchè era bravissimo a coprire le scorribande da regista del capitano.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Billy hai stancato. Sei di un'acidità insopportabile da un bel pezzo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Pulisciti la bocca a prima di parlare male di Costacurta...Se il n 26 sono i tuoi anni significa che non lo hai mai visto giocare. E se il MIlan oggi vanta tutti quei trofei una buona parte di merito va anche a lui.Ha tutti i titoli per poter dare un giudizio su Musacchio e Paletta. Potrai non essere d'accordo. Ma non è un pagliaccio privo di dignità... La dignità è una cosa importante. Lui ha il diritto e titoli per parlare di MIlan. Molto più di alcuni tifosi inviperiti che pensano che la salvezza del MIlan, il rilancio del MIlan e conquiste di Champions a josa arrivino da ora in poi.



Se non ha seguito il giocatore non ha diritto di dire proprio niente. Se invece l'ha seguito si. Ma chi può dirlo? (per me no)


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta *quando è concentrato.* Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Il problema è proprio questo


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> *Se questo giudizio l'avesse dato Boban l'avreste definito un omuncolo pieno di risentimento?* E se al posto di Boban avessimo avuto Ronaldinho non avremmo avuto forse qualche coppa in più in bacheca?



Vedi che ti contraddici da solo? Infatti se Boban esprimesse tale giudizio ne prenderei atto, punto. Su Costacurta molti invece inveiscono perché LUI in tv ha sempre mostrato un lato viscido e quindi il giudizio è proprio sull'uomo non sull'ex calciatore.
Idem Maldini, ha criticato il progetto, pazienza, ma l'uomo Maldini non lo discute nessuno! E di certo non io

Oltretutto costacurta, in linea con chi gli paga lo stipendio, non ha mia mascherato l'astio verso la nuova dirigenza, mentre per anni non ha proferito verbo contro lo sfascio dei vecchi, galliani in primis..

Quando uno dice: "Non si azzardino a chiamarmi" quando nessuno l'aveva mai nemmeno considerato dimostra una ignoranza incalcolabile


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Questa è una bestemmia calcistica caro billy.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2017)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio questo



Zapata concentrato è uno dei migliori in circolazione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Zapata concentrato è uno dei migliori in circolazione



è velocissimmoh!!11!


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è velocissimmoh!!11!



Veloce, potente e con fisico.
Non fosse che per piedi ha due ferri da stiro e nell'impostazione mi fa salire la febbre(quante volte in uscita palla al piede lo abbiamo visto allungarsi la sfera o provare passaggi assurdi?) e non fosse che a volte si perde l'uomo sarebbe un buon giocatore.
In quanto a paletta, un onesto giocatore ma non da grande squadra.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Veloce, potente e con fisico.
> Non fosse che per piedi ha due ferri da stiro e nell'impostazione mi fa salire la febbre(quante volte in uscita palla al piede lo abbiamo visto allungarsi la sfera o provare passaggi assurdi?) e non fosse che a volte si perde l'uomo sarebbe un buon giocatore.
> In quanto a paletta, un onesto giocatore ma non da grande squadra.



Io problema di Zapata è che proprio ha momenti di vuoto e si perde....su Paletta concordo! Onesto ma nulla di più


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio è un giocatore che fino a qualche anno fa era cercato dal Real Madrid, giusto per rendere l'idea del valore del giocatore, poi però qualche gravissimo infortunio, molte difficoltà ed una carriera che non ha più reso secondo aspettative. 

Prendiamo una grossa incognita, è verissimo, certo se ritorna quel giocatore dei primi anni in Europa è piuttosto evidente che ci ritroviamo in casa un giocatore da vero Milan.

Ad ogni modo una cosa è certa, un altro centrale affidabile ci serve, non si può puntare all in su questo Musacchio.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> The Ripper io ricordo nitidamente un certo Marco Del Vecchio umiliare sistematicamente nei derby un difensore con il numero 13 che rientra nel gotha dei più forti difensori mai esistiti imho. Se ci limitiamo agli episodi, senza cogliere le qualità complessive di un giocatore, non se ne salva nessuno. Neppure Messi.
> P.S: siccome mi fido molto del parere di Djerry lo pregherei, se lo conosce, di farci un quadro tecnico di Musacchio. Lo ringrazio in anticipo di cuore



ho infatti premesso che non lo conosco bene, ma per quel poco che ho visto è un difensore mediocre.
per chi dice che Mirabelli lo segue da un anno: per quanto bravo, Mirabelli non è Dio. Ogni tanto potrebbe prendere un granchio anche lui.
Non è un difensore che mi dà sicurezza in marcatura, ecco tutto. Palla al piede mi sembra più affidabile, così come nei recuperi. Ma se deve "tenere" l'attaccante in area, è uno che nelle 2 partite che ho visto l'ha perso per ben 5 volte (nelle due partite che ho visto il villareal ha subito 8 gol... ben 5 per colpa palese di Musacchio)


----------



## cubase55 (6 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Costacurta ha perso un ottima occasione per star zitto, ha detto una scemenza a prescindere,
> dopo di che averne di Costacurta, che per quasi 20 anni è stato un pilastro della difesa.
> Sento molti commenti sul fatto che abbia sempre giocato con compagni più forti, a mio parere lui, con la sua sicurezza, dava un grande contributo a farli apparire fenomeni.
> Costacurta era eccezionale per intelligenza, concentrazione, continuità e umiltà (le stesse che non dimostra da opinionista) che gli permettevano di compensare il divario tecnico con i mostri sacri, ma comunque non era certo uno che inciampava sul pallone.
> ...



Questo è un parere bilanciato: e cioè critico verso l'opinionista ma non tale da mettere in discussione la qualità del giocatore se pur inserito in un contesto di campioni e che al Milan ha dato e giustamente dal Milan ha ricevuto altrettanto . Si deve notare che se gli opinionisti, chiunque essi siano , non sono critici e quindi non scaldano l'ambiente non vengono chiamati. Sacchi stesso è critico anche con il Milan...


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2017)

Beh comunque non è che se qualcuno da un giudizio negativo sia per forza in mala fede. Magari la pensa così e basta. D'altronde qui quasi nessuno conosce benissimo Musacchio; e comunque ha detto che Conti è un buon acquisto, quindi ha solo espresso un suo giudizio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Questo è un parere bilanciato: e cioè critico verso l'opinionista ma non tale da mettere in discussione la qualità del giocatore se pur inserito in un contesto di campioni e che al Milan ha dato e giustamente dal Milan ha ricevuto altrettanto . Si deve notare che se gli opinionisti, chiunque essi siano , non sono critici e quindi non scaldano l'ambiente non vengono chiamati. Sacchi stesso è critico anche con il Milan...



Io non ho criticato il giocatore ma l'opinionista che dopo aver detto "Non si azzardino a chiamarmi" manco i cinesi fossero degli appestati brutti e cattivi ha perso ogni credibilità..e con lui vedo messo molto male pure Ambrosini purtroppo..al quale ero sinceramente legato, ma che mi ha molto deluso..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Beh comunque non è che se qualcuno da un giudizio negativo sia per forza in mala fede. Magari la pensa così e basta. D'altronde qui quasi nessuno conosce benissimo Musacchio; e comunque ha detto che Conti è un buon acquisto, quindi ha solo espresso un suo giudizio.



Certamente, ma dire che Paletta è MOLTO MEGLIO mi sembra un po assurdo. Che sia un suo giudizio, come dici tu, ci sta assolutamente (speriamo fondato sulla visione di partite del ragazzo), ma ci sta assolutamente anche il vecchio proverbio "alle volte è meglio tacere e sembrare stupidi che parlare e....", in questo caso.
Poi oh, ciascuno la vede come vuole...ma io tra "i cinesi del milan non hanno ambizione", "che ci provino a chiamarmi.." ed altre cose mi sono un po stufato di sentire certe sparate..il tempo ci dirà chi ha ragione!


----------



## Lambro (6 Luglio 2017)

il punto è che Musacchio qui l'han visto giocare in pochissimi, me compreso, e purtroppo le figuracce con roma e barca non l'han certo messo in buona luce.
MA,detto questo, sono fiducioso della nostra dirigenza, convintissimo sia un buon acquisto solo perchè credo ciecamente in montella mirabelli fassone.
Di sky ormai non salvo piu' nessuno, han da riempire ore e ore di palinsesto e lo fanno spesso con tantissime chiacchere che 9,9 volte su 10 sono proprio da BAR.
l'unico che approfondisce tatticamente e tecnicamente è Lele Adani, ci mette una passione incredibile e spesso esagera nel poetizzare un giocatore (tipo Valdivia) ma è l'unico che ha profondo rispetto per tutti e che può parlare con cognizione.
Costacurta oltre ad essere abbastanza vuoto come persona ("cosa apprezzi di tua moglie billy?" risposta "il culo") , è molto piu' appassionato di basket che di calcio.


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma dire che Paletta è MOLTO MEGLIO mi sembra un po assurdo. Che sia un suo giudizio, come dici tu, ci sta assolutamente (speriamo fondato sulla visione di partite del ragazzo), ma ci sta assolutamente anche il vecchio proverbio "alle volte è meglio tacere e sembrare stupidi che parlare e....", in questo caso.
> Poi oh, ciascuno la vede come vuole...ma io tra "i cinesi del milan non hanno ambizione", "che ci provino a chiamarmi.." ed altre cose mi sono un po stufato di sentire certe sparate..il tempo ci dirà chi ha ragione!



Si. Comunque parlavo più in generale, perché ultimamente sembra che chiunque muova un dito contro il Milan sia in mala fede o schiavo di B&G. (Che a volte sarà sicuramente vero, ma non è corretto generalizzare sempre)


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato. Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



Ha espresso la sua opinione, come tanti. Io mi fido più di Mirabelli che di Costacurta, francamente. Tra l'altro Billy ha il brutto vizio di dire ****** in generale.

Per le volte che l'ho visto non mi ha impressionato Musacchio, anzi. Ha una buon tecnica ed è un leader, ottimo regista di reparto, ma mi è sempre parso piuttosto lento.
Però ripeto mi fido di Mirabelli.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Si. Comunque parlavo più in generale, perché ultimamente sembra che chiunque muova un dito contro il Milan sia in mala fede o schiavo di B&G. (Che a volte sarà sicuramente vero, ma non è corretto generalizzare sempre)



Comunque ho ascoltato quello che ha detto a Sky...non era proprio così come è stato riportato qui. Non ha detto che è molto meglio Paletta, ma che non è convinto che Musacchio sia molto meglio di Paletta, anzi. Per poi aggiungere la cavolata del Paletta concentrato che secondo lui potrebbe essere meglio. Quindi non proprio come era stato detto. La sostanza non cambia, s'intende, ma la forma non era così clamorosa e antipatica. Ha detto che l'ha seguito ecc.. perchè sapeva che il Milan lo voleva da molto. Invece confermo l'assoluta sorpresa per conti


----------



## S T B (6 Luglio 2017)

si meglio Paletta che prende un rosso ogni 3 partite. Parla uno che senza Maldini non era nessuno


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, boccia pesantemente il neo acquisto rossonero Musacchio. Ecco le parole dell'ex centrale rossonero:"Musacchio? Non ho tutta questa attesa per lui. *Molto meglio Paletta quando è concentrato.* Musacchio non credo possa giocare in un Milan che punta alla Champions. La società rossonera poteva trovare di meglio in difesa. Conti invece è un ottimo acquisto, mi ha sorpreso molto. Altro ottimo acquisto sarebbe Biglia".



solo per sta frase dimostri quanto ci capisci meno di zero. Un difensore che è concentrato a sprazzi è un cesso a priori


----------

